# In a way, it would help me out if I have swine flu.



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Right now I have the flu. Feel like ****. Fever of 102-103, aches everywhere in my body, and feel like i've been run over by a truck.(Also had sore throat, dizziness, vomiting, about 62 hour headache(still going on), horrible fatigue, and general crappiness.)

Anyway. Swine flu and regular flu share the same symptoms. Neither is more severe than the other(And if you try to say otherwise, look at the CDC website. I will provide a like if you are too stupid to use Google.) I have been trying to make a point ever since it got blown up by the news that it ISN'T that big of a deal. But now, if I have it, I could tell from first hand experience that it isn't as bad as the media says.

Granted, both make you feel HORRIBLE, and I wouldn't wish them on anyone. But if you look at the statistics, I am more likely to die from regular flu than swine flu.

Also, I do know that the odds of me having it are so unbelievably tiny it's not even funny. I know it;s the regular flu, but I am just trying to make a point.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 10, 2009)

Hope you get better. 
Go get some rest.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 10, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> But if you look at the statistics, I am more likely to die from regular flu than swine flu.



Citation needed

Also, I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Escher (Jun 10, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Right now... (etc, avoiding long quote)



I hope you get better!

I thought the main worry is for very young and old people: standard flu kills plenty of old people every year, but swine flu will do the same and be much more catching, killing more people without being more deadly 
Like you said, I don't think anybody that frequents these forums has anything to worry about in any case.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 10, 2009)

Get well soon.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Escher said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Right now... (etc, avoiding long quote)
> ...





It's that way for most nasty viruses. I am luck to be a young healthy guy.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2009)

just go to the doctor, get it checked out, drink lots of fluids, have some soup. It's the flu, not a new disease. As long as you don't have asthma or some other complication, you will be fine. I'm actually pretty sure I had swine flu, and I only had a headache and nausea for a day.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I doubt you have the swine flu.

But either way, I really do hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 10, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > But if you look at the statistics, I am more likely to die from regular flu than swine flu.
> ...



http://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/qa/disease.htm

"About 36,000 Americans die on average per year from the complications of flu."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_swine_flu_outbreak#United_States

"The new strain was first diagnosed in two children by the CDC, first on April 14 in San Diego County"

So about 2 months since the first breakout in the US. 46 deaths so far. That's about 276 deaths in a year. Yeah, I know, not really correct, but you get the point.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> just go to the doctor, get it checked out, drink lots of fluids, have some soup. It's the flu, not a new disease. As long as you don't have asthma or some other complication, you will be fine. I'm actually pretty sure I had swine flu, and I only had a headache and nausea for a day.





Yeah, that's what I'm doing. I've had the flu before. Really sucks.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Drink so much water that you have to pee ~every 20-30 minutes. And make sure it's clear. get well soon.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 10, 2009)

The statistics cannot protect you.

A healthy lifestyle can help you ride out or even avoid an illness.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm actually pretty sure I had swine flu


Why?



PatrickJameson said:


> So about 2 months since the first breakout in the US. 46 deaths so far. That's about 276 deaths in a year. Yeah, I know, not really correct, but you get the point.


Yeah, not correct, and no, I don't get your point. I believe very few people get shot in the head during the first second after midnight, but those who do, are very likely to die. Please compare the death rates of people already having those flus (like Hadley does).



ThatGuy said:


> Drink so much water that you have to pee ~every 20-30 minutes.


But not so much that you die from water intoxication.


----------



## blah (Jun 10, 2009)

Apologies in advance for the noob question, but what does "the flu" refer to? Common flu?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Drink so much water that you have to pee ~every 20-30 minutes.
> ...




Which is why some doctors say to drink electrolyte drinks such as Gatorade and Powerade.



blah said:


> Apologies in advance for the noob question, but what does "the flu" refer to? Common flu?



Influenza. Try Google, it's a neat site.



msemtd said:


> A healthy lifestyle can help you ride out or even avoid an illness.



Which is why I'm confident I'll be over this soon.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > A healthy lifestyle can help you ride out or even avoid an illness.
> ...


If I understand correctly, you just had your skin stabbed a lot and filled with ink. You call that healthy?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...





When done in a very sterile way, yes I do.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> If I understand correctly, you just had your skin stabbed a lot and filled with ink. You call that healthy?



Being heavily tattooed never did me any harm. <cough, splutter, mumble (Where's my crack-pipe?) >


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 10, 2009)

I also got the flu again. The 2nd time within 2 month, but I recover very fast because I do alot of sports. I also refuse to take medicine when It's not really necessary. I prefer drinking hot tea 

Get well Hadley!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> I prefer drinking hot tea




I have been drinking a good amount of tea. I am drinking sweet tea, which is what we called "Sweetend iced tea" the South East United States. No one here calls it iced tea.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not sure, but do you mean something like this:






I drink something like this:





The good thing about it is the hot water.


----------



## Jason (Jun 10, 2009)

This is what I understood about swine flu.
Swine flu itself isn't that evil, BUT researchers are concerned that it might mutate/cross breed with normal flu into something really nasty this winter (or something like that). That's what my girlfriend told me, she's a pharmacologist


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Jason said:


> This is what I understood about swine flu.
> Swine flu itself isn't that evil, BUT researchers are concerned that it might mutate/cross breed with normal flu into something really nasty this winter (or something like that). That's what my girlfriend told me, she's a pharmacologist





Influenza usually has more than one strains out at any given flu season, and there is always a chance they could mutate with eachother.

One thing people don't realize is THE FLU MUTATES. Swine, human, alien, everything. Virus's mutate. That's why the flu shot doesn't always work, because they have to make it far in advance and are not sure how it will end up mutating.


----------



## Jason (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree there is a media frenzy, but I reiterate, the scientific community are a tad more worried than usual about this. Don't forget the Spanish flu killed 50 to 100 million people worldwide in 2 years. "an unusually virulent and deadly Influenza A virus strain of subtype H1N1" according to Wikipedia.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2009)

Stefan: I'm pretty sure I had swine flu, because 3 of my brother's close friends were confirmed having it after staying over at my house. My brother was probably infected and in turn, I caught it as well. There was no confirmation but the chance that it happened is very high.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Jason said:


> Don't forget the Spanish flu killed 50 to 100 million people worldwide in 2 years.


Don't forget the 1976 swine flu outbreak killed one person.



Jason said:


> "an unusually virulent and deadly Influenza A virus strain of subtype H1N1" according to Wikipedia.


Next time make sure you don't give the impression that this was said about the 2009 one.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 11, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> cpt.Justice said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Yeah, but less people have died from swine flu only because not many people have caught it yet.

What you really want to look at are percentages, in which case swine flu is a bit more lethal.
Normal flu epidemics have a mortality rate of ~.1%, while swine flu has a rate of ~.5% as of today. Swine flu is more likely to kill you, especially if you are young or middle aged.

It is also now officially a pandemic.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> It is also now officially a pandemic.


Like all the others we have circulating every year around the world?

Another nice article:
http://www.crikey.com.au/2009/05/25/take-a-deep-breath-swine-flus-not-that-bad/


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, like all the other ones. For those who are really bored:
http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Pandemic-2.html


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Yeah, like all the other ones.


Hmm... actually I just took that sentence out of the article I linked to. Your .5% article says it's the first official pandemic since 1968. So... I'm confused.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, like all the other ones.
> ...


I should have read more carefully... perhaps not like all the other ones, then. I'm not clear what the definition of a pandemic is... the article states that:


> The WHO today elevated its global risk assessment for the new swine flu from Phase 5 to Phase 6, the top of a six-point scale. Phase 6 is a full pandemic — which is defined as community outbreaks in two countries in two separate regions of the world. Phase 5 designated human-to-human spread of a virus into at least two countries in just one region of the world.


I would have assumed that a good number of common cold viruses should have fallen into this category since 1968, but perhaps I'm being ignorant. Maybe the .5% article means that the WHO just hasn't officially declared a level 6 one since 1968?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 12, 2009)

The CDC isn't too concert about its lethality. Their tips for avoiding it, and treating it are the same they have given for influenza.

Also, look at where a lot of the deaths have been. Mexico. Now, I'm the first to say that America has a seriously flawed medical system, but still compare it to Mexico's. No offense to any Mexicans that may be on the forum.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jun 12, 2009)

Someone in my school got the swine flu. 2 kids are being kept home by their parents because of it =/


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 12, 2009)

In my district, there have been hundreds of absences following at least one person who is knows by EVERYONE to have swine flu. The latest rumor though is that many more people have it, but you aren't allowed to say if you do (and really, who would want an entire town knowing?)

Also:
http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/06/10/ny.school.gun.scuffle/?iref=mpstoryview
The superintendent in this article was my principal in 6th and 7th grade. He is indeed quite a badass


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Yeah, like all the other ones. For those who are really bored:
> http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Pandemic-2.html



Well, if this swine flu thing gets out of hand, just move to Madagascar before they shut everything down and you'll be safe.


----------



## blah (Jun 12, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies in advance for the noob question, but what does "the flu" refer to? Common flu?
> ...



Well forgive me but English is not my first language. Yeah, I'm serious. I know what "flu" is, and I know it's a short form for influenza, thank you very much. But I never knew it had to come together with the article "the". I've always thought it was something like "I have _a_ flu", like "I have _a_ cough" instead of "I have _the_ cough". So when you said "the flu" I thought you were referring to some kind of specific flu.

So I really don't see why that sarcasm was needed when I've already apologized in advance and my intentions were clearly _not_ to irritate anyone.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 12, 2009)

I think I had swine flu. 2 Of my good friends were checked for it, and they had it. I had a flu the week before any of them got sick.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, like all the other ones. For those who are really bored:
> ...



Screw Madagascar. The closest I've came to winning that game was when the virus started in Madagascar.


----------

